# Party at Parko's



## Parko (Jan 29, 2005)

Alright just so we dont look like a boring bunch in NSW I'm holding a booze up/bonfire camp out at my place. I'm at Oberon which is located between Jenolan caves and Bathurst, about 3.5hrs from Syd. Because of the remote location you are invited to either pitch a tent in the paddock or i will have a limited number of bed's/mattresses. It's a long way to come for most ppl so we may as well party hard and make it worth the trip :twisted: There is some spectacular countryside around here so we might see about going for a bit of a bushwalk at Kanangra walls if time allows for anyone keen(one amazing place to see).
Dont expect that many will be willing to come out this far but guaranteed fun regardless. I dont have a huge reptile collection so it will be more just for the fun than anything and a great chance to get to know eachother.
I'm thinking the last weekend in feb(26th) or perhaps the weekend b4(19th) depending on what suits the majority.
I only ask that you respect the property and livestock as i am renting(no sheep shagging unless u bring your own)
Cheers Matt.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jan 29, 2005)

Parko said:


> (no sheep shagging unless u bring your own)



damn then im out


----------



## dobermanmick (Jan 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: Party at Parko*

Did your last sheep die jimmy ?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jan 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: Party at Parko*

no i never had a first sheep allways borrowed or hired ha ha ha


----------



## dobermanmick (Jan 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: Party at Parko*

Sounds like it will be a great night ! I would love to come down but dont know if i will be able to


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: Party at Parko*

Sounds like a plan parko!!! 

If i can hire a car for the weekend i'll be up for it, ive been meaning to get out of sydney for a weekend away again soon. 

And as for bringing my own sheep, i was thinking more along the lines of my velcro gloves, but, i'll have to leave them at home now!! 

I'll let you know closer to the date of my attendance percentage. 

Cheers, Alan.


----------



## Parko (Jan 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: Party at Parko*

Understandable Mick, the invo's there anyway.
Jimmy just 4 you i'll purchase a sheep from the landlord, he may have an old fly blown one around.


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: Party at Parko*

Sorry dood, cant make it. I'll be in Laos! 

But to everyone else, Kanangra Walls is a fairly spectacular place that has a whole heap of Egernia species that happen to be fairly common about the place. 

-H


----------



## Parko (Jan 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: Party at Parko*

Look forward to meeting you Sherm if u make it. Nephrurus let us know if your up this way another time.
Forgot to mention for those that are worried about it Oberon really is a simple place to find, i'll give detailed directions before the day.
Also for the green minded my bonfire will be all pine as i'm right on the edge of a huge pine forest, so no reptiles or critters will be losing their homes for the sake of our fun. :wink:


----------



## dobermanmick (Jan 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: Party at Parko*

If i come i will be drinking bundy & coke !


----------



## Parko (Jan 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: Party at Parko*

Drinking bundy and coke is allowed.


----------



## angelrose (Jan 30, 2005)

*RE: Re: Party at Parko*

Aww that sounds awesome, i "might" be up that way around then, but more likely later/to late, but if i am, may i drop in for a few, please parko. :twisted:]

Angel


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*



dobermanmick said:


> If i come i will be drinking bundy & coke !



Come on Mick, i know the missus will let you come along if i am there!! You can pick me up on your way through!!!!


----------



## Parko (Jan 30, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

Angel i'd feel blessed to have you over.


----------



## Switch (Jan 30, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

Parko, count me in, every party needs a drunked idiot anyway, the bushwalk sounds a bit like hard work, ill look after the fire while you do that energetic stuff


----------



## soulweaver (Jan 30, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

I'd come but i already used up my day release


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jan 30, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

yeah u can pick me up to mick if ya going espicialy seeing ur gunna be having bundy and coke ill go u halfs u get the bundy ill get the coke lol


----------



## Greebo (Jan 30, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*



> u get the bundy ill


 Yes, rum will make him very ill.


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

Well count me in 

pitching a tent in the back sounds great!
There is an AHS thing one weekend in feb....i forget the date tho......can anyone help out?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

12-13 feb to barrington tops


----------



## Jonny (Jan 30, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

I'd be keen if it was on the 19th


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

19th would be good!!! 

Road trip jonny?????


----------



## Jonny (Jan 30, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

for sure

you coming to barrington field trip?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

Yeah, but im still tossing up yet between that and the ACE bbq. But i think the field trip will win my choice as its over a whole weekend and i love camping.


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

19th sounds good


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Jan 31, 2005)

I would love to come BUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have a baby shower to attend and the host would not be too pleased if i dont turn up................since it is for me...........but the rest of you drunken louts have a few for me and razza cause he is looking after the kids for me......heheheheheh


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*



Nephrurus said:


> Sorry dood, cant make it. I'll be in Laos!



thats a buggger, you could have shown us some fira twirling!


----------



## hugsta (Jan 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

Will have to check the calender Parko, but will try and get there. Sounds like a good weekend. 

And I'll drink scotch and coke if I go.


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

I could have! Maybe next APS gathering I'll bring my fire stuff.
-h


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

come on now huggy bear 
you know you want to and i know you can 

Nephrurus! buggger laos and come and BBQ with the best!


----------



## hugsta (Jan 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*



> come on now huggy bear
> you know you want to and i know you can



Yes I want to Bry, but only if you go......LOL

I have had some work come up and need to find out for how long it is for. If I am not working then I will go. Providing I can set my sleeping bag near a power point I will be happy, and for that matter so will everyone else. :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

i will be there 

power point?

can we have a pig (yes a whole one  ) on a spit? and square dancing!
lol
j/j


----------



## Slateman (Jan 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

Power point? You like to plug in?

I would like to know exactly the date. It would be nice bike trip if I am free that date.
And I don't need the power point.


----------



## angelrose (Jan 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

aww thats so sweet parko, but ive been told i cant make it, hubby is pulling on the purse strings till our scuba holiday in april now 

Angel


----------



## Parko (Jan 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

That's ok Angel, next time eh. Ok sounds like the 19th is the better date for some so i'm happy with that date if it suits everyone. May not be a huge turn out by the looks but hey that means i can spoil you's with nice food. Bry u can dance in whatever way u like be it squares circles triangles or just old fashioned gyrating hip movements it's all good mate. And yeah a pig on a spit sounds pretty good eh. Switch can be fire master since he offered so we can blame him if the spit goes wrong.


----------



## Hickson (Jan 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

The 19th sounds good to me! Count me in!

Haven't been to Kanangra Walls before, could be interesting.



Hix


----------



## Slateman (Jan 31, 2005)

19 is bad news for me. Fallowing weekend is better. But I understand that majority rules.
I hope you guys will have good time.


----------



## farmdog (Jan 31, 2005)

> 19 is bad news for me. Fallowing weekend is better. But I understand that majority rules.
> I hope you guys will have good time.


don't moderators get the final say???


----------



## Hickson (Jan 31, 2005)

> don't moderators get the final say???


No!

It's at Parko's place - Parko gets the final say!



Hix


----------



## Slateman (Feb 1, 2005)

Parko rules. And it is right to fallow majority.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 1, 2005)

he could always have 2


----------



## angelrose (Feb 1, 2005)

How can anyone say no to you bryony, with that avatar.... hehe

Angel


----------



## Possum (Feb 1, 2005)

I would like to come too, but I am working on the 19th, the weekend after would be good. But it is OK I will wait out for the next, I hope you guys all have fun. :lol:


----------



## Slateman (Feb 1, 2005)

I say yes to Bryony any time. :wink:


----------



## imported_Mark (Feb 1, 2005)

The weekend after the 19th (have a sisters and some other special person's birthday in Canberra on the weekend of the 19th), being the 26th would be possible for me to....just to go against the flow. 

Mark

Wanting more posts in this one then in the Melb party one...we got to beat the Mexicans in our disorganisation


----------



## Possum (Feb 1, 2005)

> Wanting more posts in this one then in the Melb party one...we got to beat the Mexicans in our *disorganisation *



OK, well I really want to meet more people from our illustrious site but cannot make the 19th so maybe we could make it the 26th. :shock: 

We have our own tent and I have beer.... :wink:


----------



## Bryony (Feb 1, 2005)

i really dont mind what weekend it is.....just as long as its not the 12-13th


----------



## Possum (Feb 1, 2005)

So what do you think Parko, that way the Slateman could ride his beast out for some sunshine....

26 Feb???


----------



## Switch (Feb 1, 2005)

26th suits me


----------



## Possum (Feb 1, 2005)

:lol: So what is the general consensus so far?
19 or 26 Feb :shock:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

19th for me.


----------



## Parko (Feb 1, 2005)

I really dont mind which day it is, how about we wait a cpl more days and then have a poll cause i hate having to make decisions which may dissapoint some.
Also i better warn u keen campers that by the end of Feb it is getting quite chilly at night here so bring a good sleeping bag/blankets. If it does get too cold during the night for the soft city slickers u can always escape into the house and find somewhere to set-up bed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

Swag + beer = Warm nights sleep!


----------



## Magpie (Feb 1, 2005)

He really means that when he says it to.
This is a place where a white christmas is not impossible.


----------



## Parko (Feb 1, 2005)

Lol Mags weve had a few white christmas's in Oberon, it's actually colder still than Oberon at my place. Snow in November is not rare at all, but enough of that i dont wanna scare everyone off. Like sherms said alcohol and good sleeping gear will see u through the night.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 1, 2005)

well anything is fine for me, so can you put an option in the poll for that?


----------



## Hickson (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah, I can make either weekend too.



Mark said:


> Wanting more posts in this one then in the Melb party one...we got to beat the Mexicans in our disorganisation



We'll never succeed in that Mark, we're too organised. And have you seen all the crap in their thread? :lol:  :lol: 

:twisted:

Hix


----------



## Possum (Feb 1, 2005)

> Warm nights sleep!



I thought you said this wasn't possible at this time of year. :lol: 
I suppose the beer fixes that...


----------



## Slateman (Feb 1, 2005)

I would recommend to have a poll.
I will bring a nother herp with me on 26th. His name is Gregory and he is member of APS to. Just not to active one.

If we have a poll, that will be asurance of large group attending.
I am sorry Teamshermy to ask for that.


----------



## dobermanmick (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*



Teamsherman said:


> dobermanmick said:
> 
> 
> > If i come i will be drinking bundy & coke !
> ...



If i come down i will probably ride down i dont think i would go down the pacific though maybe the new england .


----------



## dobermanmick (Feb 1, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

So how cold will it get ? you do know i come from the tropics !


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

This time of year Mick, im guessing it will get down to about 10C or thereabouts. But being a bunch of herpers, we can use what we have learnt from our snakes and bask in front of the bon fire and then curl up in our hides and sleep no worries!!


----------



## joelypat (Feb 2, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

Hey there Matt, I will be there for sure on any weekend that works for the majority. 
Slatey, if you need a riding companion let me know and we could meet up along the way. I have been looking for a good excuse to get my Aprilia out. I also know a fwe good ways to Parko's party palace.

Joel


----------



## Slateman (Feb 2, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

Great Joel
I will pm you later if this sleepover will happen.
Me and my friend will go for nice ride to see another place on the way.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

yay!
lotza people = lotza fun 

and incriminating photos :twisted:


----------



## Parko (Feb 2, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

ok there has been a few developments at home and i'm afraid the 19th is no longer possible for me, so it'll have to be the 26th. Apologies to those that can't make it on 26th.
My computor died during the electrical storm last night so u may not here from me for a few days.
Any questions about the night please PM APS member Joelypat and he will convey your message to me. Life without my putor is gonna be tough lol, hope it's nothing major.


----------



## Slateman (Feb 2, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

Great news for Slatey. 
I am comming with firewater supply. My friend gregory is joining to. I think we will have great group attending again.
This party would be possible for some people from Adelaide and Melbourne. It is not that far for them. OUZO this is your chance to meet Sydney blokes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

26th is all good for me.


----------



## joelypat (Feb 2, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

If anyone needs more info about the get-to-gether just pm me and i will sort it out for you. It is always sad when the computer decides to take a break as Parko's has done.
Glad to hear that the Slateman is keen for a ride. I don't want to sound like a fair weather rider Slatey, but if the weather turns bad we might want to look to the 4 wheeled type of transport. Its a great ride to Parko's but not very safe in the rain [lots of roos and furry rocks and the last few km's is dirt]. I will pm you my phone number so we can sort something out.

I Look forward to seeing everyone soon.

Joel


----------



## dpeica (Feb 2, 2005)

I could probably go... 
You're all a bunch of strangers to me though.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2005)

lol dpecia your a stranger to me as well, so is most attending...thats the fun of it all!

meet, greet and eat new people :twisted: 
hold on thats the teady bear add


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2005)

oh and the 26th is fine for me as well


----------



## dpeica (Feb 2, 2005)

I'll see what I can do then.

I just need a comfortable tree to sleep under and i'll be right.


----------



## jezza (Feb 2, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*



> OK, well I really want to meet more people from our illustrious site but cannot make the 19th so maybe we could make it the 26th.


So is that a yes for the 26th Mick? If you are riding that far you shouldn't really do it alone, I should probably cruise down to you and go from there! A ride that far would probably kill me though! Would need more than a few bundy"s :lol:


----------



## dobermanmick (Feb 2, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

I am definently thinking about it ! just work commitments will be the only thing stopping me ! 
And it would be a good idea for you to ride down and go from here :lol: 
I think it would take a few days to do it properly though ! 
Maybe a new bike would encourage me to go that far !


----------



## joelypat (Feb 3, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

You might as well come along dpeica, you can meet some of the herpers from the local area. Did you end up getting those lizards you were after a while back?


----------



## Possum (Feb 3, 2005)

:lol: Yay the 26th of Feb gets it. I will PM you Joelypat but you can't reply to me by PM I have a secret email as my PM doesn't work. 8) 

See you there Bryony, and Slatey is bringing his Firewater.....
Hope the weather is good, but no matter, alcohol solves all :wink:


----------



## imported_Mark (Feb 3, 2005)

Cool I HAVE booked a hotel for the night of 26th February in Oberon. Ath the Highlands Motor Inn which is in Oberon itself: 

http://www.lisp.com.au/~highland/index.html#events

They only had 2 rooms available when I just booked just now.

SO I will be there. Even if its not on I will be there for a nice rest I guess.

Mark~


----------



## joelypat (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey Mark, i think that Parko should have been a bit clearer on where his place is. It is about a 20 to 30 min drive out of Oberon. So if you come out to the party and have a few drinks you won't be using that room in town [no taxi's out there].


----------



## Ricko (Feb 3, 2005)

mark wont drink he is toooo soft :lol:


----------



## imported_Mark (Feb 3, 2005)

I dont drink as Ricko says so wont worry me at all.

Mark


----------



## BIGTOE (Feb 3, 2005)

All this talk of sleeping , I know from past experience (every other weekend) that sleeping is not too common at Parko's especially with lots of people and alcamahol involved! Parko I should be able to bring some large pounding speakers and have a BabySitter ready to go I'll come out early to help you with the wood, Looking forward to it come one come all!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2005)

If i hire a car to come out there, can i stay 2 nights? cause then i can get really maggoted on the saturday night, and recover for the drive home on the 2nd night???


----------



## Hickson (Feb 4, 2005)

Teamsherman said:


> If i hire a car to come out there, can i stay 2 nights? cause then i can get really maggoted on the saturday night, and recover for the drive home on the 2nd night???



A really maggotted Sherm? Nightmare material! :shock:

I've seen a partly maggotted one in it's natural habitat ..... that was frightening enough. But a feral maggott in the wilds? :shock: 

No Herping for you!



Hix


----------



## Magpie (Feb 4, 2005)

> All this talk of sleeping , I know from past experience (every other weekend) that sleeping is not too common at Parko's especially with lots of people and alcamahol involved!



Nah, you've just got to be good at sleeping (I'm a champion myself).


----------



## BIGTOE (Feb 4, 2005)

gonna make the trip down mags?


----------



## Magpie (Feb 4, 2005)

Not this time, I've moved a bit farther north now.


----------



## Parko (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey all, on a mates computor at the moment, still dont know the verdict on my own one...
Sherms no worries mate stay as long as it takes to recover. Dpeica mate i haven't met almost anyone that'll be attending the party and it aint gonna hold me back from having a good time, my good friend Jack D. will help me overcome my shyness.
I will probably make a trip to Oberon at sometime on the Saturday and can arrange to rendevouz with any of you folk who wanna follow me out. 
Anyone who can bring some tunes with em it'd be greatly appreciated as my taste in music is not quite the boppy party kind. lol
Doberdude i really hope you make it mate.
If anyone can bring a salad dish or nibbley's to add to the feast it'd be really appreciated, also some bacon or whatever for your breakfast on sunday morning. I'm arranging a pig on a stick for us to tear to pieces and some other bit's an pieces.
So in short you will need to bring your own booze, sleeping bag/tent, brekky for sunday.


----------



## jezza (Feb 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*



> I am definently thinking about it ! just work commitments will be the only thing stopping me !
> And it would be a good idea for you to ride down and go from here
> I think it would take a few days to do it properly though !
> Maybe a new bike would encourage me to go that far !


I am tryin to talk the board of control's around, but providing I can do that and get a new back tyre, I am keen. Yes may take a few day,s, probably won't be able to sit down once we get there!!!!!!!!!!. But keen for a big ride and good party, meetin new people!!!!!!!
A new bike sound's like it could be the go mick, what better excuse!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jezza (Feb 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

So where is Oberon in relation to us Queenslanders? IE close to Sydney or some where else we might know. I am about 700km north of Brisbane!!!


----------



## ether (Feb 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

It is a huge drive for you, put it that way.


----------



## imported_Mark (Feb 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

I will bring some nibblies if that OK, rabbit food aint my thing. As time gets closer it would be good if we can arrange directions to the actual site. As my pm's dont work, like lots of ppls, I can be emails at [email protected] if I need to be contacted.

Mark


----------



## Magpie (Feb 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

For anyone coming down from brissy, oberon is about a 3-4 hour drive from tamworth, which is about 5 hours from brissy.
It's in the blue mountains south west(?) of squidney.
It's a very very nice road to ride a bike on I'm sure (wasn't so much fun with a caravan).


----------



## jezza (Feb 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

Cool, I know where Tamworth is, I grew up In Armidale, but dont hold that against me!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*



jezza said:


> Cool, I know where Tamworth is, I grew up In Armidale, but dont hold that against me!!!



Can we hold it against your siamese twin brother?? LOL 

:wink:


----------



## angelrose (Feb 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

Guys, you will have to have a pretty good time to beat the day we had today 

Angel


----------



## Nome (Feb 6, 2005)

So it's the 26th for definate? Not the weekend before?


----------



## jezza (Feb 6, 2005)

> Can we hold it against your siamese twin brother?? LOL


Ahh so you have been there LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*



angelrose said:


> Guys, you will have to have a pretty good time to beat the day we had today
> 
> Angel



Thats an easy one Angel. Its an overnighter with booze!! wont be too hard!


----------



## Slateman (Feb 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

All people who would like to ride bike with me and my friend Greg.

We are starting our trip from Picnic Point, my place 9 am Saturday.
PM me for details.
We will go by Bellsline road. It is better ride. 

CHeers


----------



## imported_Mark (Feb 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*

Nome I have booked into a hotel in Oberon for the 26th and Parko has said in a previous tpost it cannot be the 19th so yep its the 26th or I will be havinging a party for 1. LOL

Mark


----------



## jezza (Feb 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: Party at Parko*



> All people who would like to ride bike with me and my friend Greg.


 you gonna swing past and pick me up on the way slatey :lol:


----------



## dpeica (Feb 6, 2005)

The 26th isn't looking too good for me at the moment.

I'll try to change a few things around to see if I can make it.


----------



## BIGTOE (Feb 6, 2005)

Well I also live in Oberon so if any one needs to follow me out to Parkos givsabell 02 6336 0276


----------



## Slateman (Feb 6, 2005)

Bigtoe we are leaving Sydney 9am, 
I will call you when arive to Oberon. If you are still home, we will follow you.


----------



## BIGTOE (Feb 6, 2005)

oky doky


----------



## instar (Feb 6, 2005)

Sounds like fun, sadly, I have no way to get there, but i'LL BE THERE IN "SPIRIT" ! Get drunk, find herps and laugh alot for me! Probably be a bit coolish for herps but. Have fun folk.


----------



## Slateman (Feb 11, 2005)

I am slowly packing my saddlebag. How many people is comming at this stage?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

Yeah slatey, i'll be there!!


----------



## Switch (Feb 11, 2005)

Im a definate slatey, Cant wait to meet and greet heaps of you good people


----------



## Stevo (Feb 11, 2005)

bring the girl in your avatar switch and ill come


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

What if i bring the 2 in mine?


----------



## Stevo (Feb 11, 2005)

then ill bring a mate


----------



## spyder (Feb 11, 2005)

We might be able too make it.
You guys sound like an interesting bunch of people.


----------



## Switch (Feb 11, 2005)

Stevo, no worries, its my wife, but i might leave her at home if teamsherman is bringing his girls


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

Switch said:


> Stevo, no worries, its my wife, but i might leave her at home if teamsherman is bringing his girls



Emphasis on the "his" girls!!! 

they are mine and im a selfish man!!! No sharing here! Tell em robbo, "no sharing here!!"


----------



## Bryony (Feb 11, 2005)

me and my best friend are a comming!....maybe another friend? if its aloud 

i will be drinking up a storm and watching the pig go round and round


----------



## joelypat (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey all, Hopefully i will be able to meet you along the way Slatey. If you let me know a place and time in Along the bells-liner i will meet you there. I have been to Parko's a few times so we could organise to meet a group of people in Oberon to lead them out, if that sounds good. If you leave Sydney at 9 we could hook up with others between 12 and 1 in Oberon. This would give us riders a chance for a quick break.


----------



## imported_Mark (Feb 11, 2005)

Dont forget I will be staying at the hotel in Oberon, and I will try and get there between 12 and 1, please dont forget me. May be I could be the supply wagon for the bikers, in my butch Territory. LOL I dont have directions how to get to Parko's yet. I dont think I wanna go the Bells line, but along the main road, still have to look at a map and find out how the hell to get there from Sydney yet.

Mark


----------



## Switch (Feb 11, 2005)

Mark, just get on the M4 and head west, no turn offs till nearly Lithgow


----------



## imported_Mark (Feb 11, 2005)

thas my plan Switch its the part where ya get off I dont have yet. Ta

Mark


----------



## imported_Mark (Feb 11, 2005)

passing on a message from Troy B 

Troy will be attending and will be leaving sydeny at about 2pm from his shop in lidcombe and leaving mid morning following day. Contact him at the shop on 02 9643 1500. He says he is also keen to meet up with the wierd bryony chick


----------



## BIGTOE (Feb 12, 2005)

OK ... Directions...

If coming up from Sydney, get on the m4 and dont stop untill you are on the other side of the mountains (That is mt victoria then Hartley) after hartley you will see a sign on your left to go to Jenolan Caves, take this turn off... if you follow this road for about 15-20 mins you should see a turn off to your Right to go to Oberon...

Once in Oberon (small town) you will come accross the RSL on your right 
Turn left into Dudley st (very steep hill) Go down the hill until you come to Dillon st east
(My place is #6) Has horse float from there i will lead you to Parkos as the rest is history if you want more details Pm me i will try to draw a map and post it on...

That was as clear as Mud ill do the map thing


----------



## BIGTOE (Feb 12, 2005)

*try to put a map on*

this first map shows the roads to Oberon from off the grea western HWY


----------



## BIGTOE (Feb 12, 2005)

this map is a closer view of Oberon...


----------



## angelrose (Feb 12, 2005)

i can still get my bigtoe in my mouth..........hehehe, nah im just screwing with your head.

Angel


----------



## imported_Mark (Feb 12, 2005)

What I suggest is that all who are going meet somewhere in Oberon or at Mr Big Foots place at a set time so that he can takes us out to Parkos place. This stops poor Mr Big having to make numerous trips. As the bikers are leaving at 9 am and I am thinking of a similar time we could all be there at say 1pm at Mr Big's. Troy is coming later in the afternoon and so I will pass on Mr Big's address details and he can have my mobile number (if there is coverage up there) and we can sort something out.

Mr Big do you know what time poor Parko thinks we will descend on him, would between 1 and 2 in the arvo scare him?

We still need to organise who is bringing what: I am bringing nibbles (chips, dip, biscuits) I think we also need salads, and what ever people have with a spit.

As I said earlier I can carry things for the bikers, luggage and supplies if needed.

Mark


----------



## Switch (Feb 12, 2005)

Big Foot Dude, i cant get the pictures to enlarge, is it just me or are others having the same trouble


----------



## imported_Mark (Feb 12, 2005)

just go to www.whereis.com.au and get the whole map easier that way.

Mark


----------



## dobermanmick (Feb 12, 2005)

Yep it wont enlarge


----------



## Switch (Feb 12, 2005)

If you save it to your desktop you can view and enlarge but poor clarity


----------



## SEXSLATINA (Feb 12, 2005)

joelypat said:


> Hey all, Hopefully i will be able to meet you along the way Slatey. If you let me know a place and time in Along the bells-liner i will meet you there. I have been to Parko's a few times so we could organise to meet a group of people in Oberon to lead them out, if that sounds good. If you leave Sydney at 9 we could hook up with others between 12 and 1 in Oberon. This would give us riders a chance for a quick break.



This is great joelypat
I am going to be there with Slatey. You will get PM before trip and we can meet. let me know where to met you darling, You are the big boy and know the place better. Jupie so many boys there.


----------



## SEXSLATINA (Feb 12, 2005)

Mark said:


> What I suggest is that all who are going meet somewhere in Oberon or at Mr Big Foots place at a set time so that he can takes us out to Parkos place. This stops poor Mr Big having to make numerous trips. As the bikers are leaving at 9 am and I am thinking of a similar time we could all be there at say 1pm at Mr Big's. Troy is coming later in the afternoon and so I will pass on Mr Big's address details and he can have my mobile number (if there is coverage up there) and we can sort something out.
> 
> Mr Big do you know what time poor Parko thinks we will descend on him, would between 1 and 2 in the arvo scare him?
> 
> ...



This is great Idea mark. You are born organiser. Meet in oberon would be I think easy for as all. 
My partner Slatey will bring firewater for ewerybody. Oh I hope he will behave that beast slatey men. He can be soo naughty sometimes.


----------



## instar (Feb 12, 2005)

:shock: This will be a very wild party Imo :lol: :lol: :lol:

Im starting to really wish I could get there. Anyone in sydney with room in the car going???? (provided the invite includes me ofcourse)


----------



## SEXSLATINA (Feb 12, 2005)

Pleeease can anybody take that nice young boy Instar.


----------



## imported_Mark (Feb 12, 2005)

Dan, Troy was hoping you would go with him. He asked me to pass on the message: Troy will be attending and will be leaving Sydeny at about 2pm from his shop in Lidcombe and leaving mid morning following day. Contact him at the shop on 02 9643 1500. He asked me to pass on this message and hoped you would see it.

Mark


----------



## instar (Feb 12, 2005)

I see it, thanks Mark :wink: Ill talk to Troy soon.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 14, 2005)

Mark said:


> the wierd bryony chick



I HAVE MADE MY MARK AS THE WEIRD BRYONY CHICK!

my task is complete....mu ha ha ha

well my friend and i will be leaving sydney a bit earlier than 9 so we can have a stop on the way


----------



## imported_Mark (Feb 14, 2005)

Ah rent a friends , should be a good crowd. Got any cute gay rent a friends Bry? The room I have booked at the hotel is a family size one, and dont cost much to add another person. LOL

Mark


----------



## Bryony (Feb 14, 2005)

i have 4 sexy gay friends but they are a bit young........
family sized room? What have you got planned


----------



## imported_Mark (Feb 14, 2005)

As long as they are over legal age, no such thing as too young (as long as over legal age) LOL. As to the room the only had 2 left when I booked, and both the empty ones were family ones. This may change when I get there, seems a waste to put 1 person in a room built for 4.

Mark


----------



## Magpie (Feb 14, 2005)

Not if that person is built like 4


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds like you guys are going to have a great weekend. Wish we could make it too. Haven't go an apprentice to look after the Rodent Ranch yet.


----------



## BIGTOE (Feb 14, 2005)

ok , I will meet everyone at the Royal Hotel in the main ST of Oberon at say 1.00, 
I will sit and drink beer and wait.... I will have my Mobile on me 0431092597, call if you need to on the day if running late etc...and then ill go get another beer !
SORTED


----------



## imported_Mark (Feb 14, 2005)

Fantastic Mr Toe, hopefully soon we will also have worked out all the BBQ food bits we need. Also is it possible to have your first name, bit rude ringing you and asking from Mr Big, or Mr Toe.


----------



## BIGTOE (Feb 14, 2005)

Dave


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 14, 2005)

Mark said:


> Mr Big



Yeah you wish you hornbag!!! :lol: :lol: .....Mr big indeed!

Watch him very carefully BT! :lol: 

....anyway, I'm very jealous about this get-together! It sounds like it's gonna be a real blast! How far are you away from Melbourne Parko?? And when is it again? Looks like Slatey isn't picking me up after all! hehehehe


----------



## Bryony (Feb 14, 2005)

BIGTOE said:


> "ITS DAVE, BIG TOE DAVE"





BIGTOE said:


> "ITS TOE, BIG TOED DAVE"





BIGTOE said:


> "YOU CAN'T MISS ME I HAVE A BIG TOE AND AM CALLED DAVE"




He he he he he
sorry dave


----------



## Slateman (Feb 15, 2005)

Moose, I will be fuly loaded on my bike with sexslatina. I would love to met youthere mate.


----------



## hugsta (Feb 15, 2005)

I would love to go........but.....


----------



## Bryony (Feb 15, 2005)

hugsta said:


> I would love to go........but.....



yes huggy you have a but! and you can use it to sit on and drink with us all


----------



## SEXSLATINA (Feb 16, 2005)

Only 10 days left beautifull people. I must say that I newer had piglet spit. I am coming from poor family.
When bikies arive to oberon, we will call bigtoe and met in hotel.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

Looking forward to meeting you SEXYLATINA!!

You all might get to meet Prescilla and her pet bulldog too while we are there. But for some reason she only ever shows up when im drunk!!!


----------



## hugsta (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeh I know Bry. Have stronger drugs now, may be better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

Go on Huggabyebear, you know you want too!!!


----------



## hugsta (Feb 16, 2005)

> Go on Huggabyebear, you know you want too!!!



Yeh I know!!!


----------



## angelrose (Feb 16, 2005)

Huggie, what is that mon crawling out of your avatar, it looks awesome.

Angel


----------



## hugsta (Feb 16, 2005)

One of my ridge tailed monitors Angel. I have three adults and they are all stunners, he is not as nice as the other two but he is my favourite. The other two are much brighter in colour. I have just had 7 babies hatch so will post some pics soon.


----------



## angelrose (Feb 16, 2005)

Wikid, cant wait to see em...

Angel


----------



## Bryony (Feb 17, 2005)

hugsta said:


> > Go on Huggabyebear, you know you want too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh I know!!!



come on now huggy
he knows you want to, you know you want to, i know you want to and now the world wide web knows you want to.....so only one solution......
YOU COME CAUSE YOU WANT TO


----------



## Bryony (Feb 18, 2005)

my GF can't make it anymore so i am now bringing a BF to party harty with you all!

I now have a spare seat if someone wants a lift from sydney just PM me and i can see what i can come up with


----------



## Slateman (Feb 18, 2005)

Looks like so far we have 4 bikes riding.


----------



## Parko (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey all, i am back online again, sorry about that. Sounds like Bigtoe has the idea with meeting at the Royal by 1PM. If anyone intends to drop in later than that i can give u directions via pm if u like.


----------



## imported_Mark (Feb 18, 2005)

So Parko time to give us all an idea as to what to bring food wise, as there were not many responses to my post of this matter.

Mark


----------



## Parko (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Mark, thanks for asking mate. I would suggest having lunch before u arrive or bring some sausages etc and i'll fire up the barbie when u get here. For dinner i'll supply the pig plus some other side dishes, anyone who can bring salad and stuff it'd be greatly appreciated, if only a few manage it'd still be a help. For those that are coming for a walk on sunday perhaps pack some sandwiches? If ppl would throw in some bacon or whatever for brekky on sunday that'd be good also.


----------



## Ricko (Feb 18, 2005)

what date is this on and how far from melbourne is it?


----------



## Parko (Feb 18, 2005)

hey Ricko, it's next weekend, the 26th/27th. I forget how far to melb mate, will check up for you ok? I imagine it'd come to about the same as to Syd, if u came thru canberra then Goulburn then straight to Oberon from there. I think it's 3 hrs to Canberra from here, but will check that too. If u want to arrive early and or stay an extra day to make it worth the trip feel welcome matey.


----------



## Ricko (Feb 18, 2005)

ok well when ya find out how far and **** i will put it too the missus and see if i can get a weekend pass or if she wants to come.


----------

